# Sub looking for plowing work in Morris County, NJ



## Dan725 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Sub looking for plowing work in Morris County*

Looking to fill alot of holes in my list Morris county and Somerset County area. I have a 2003 Ford F250 with an 8' Meyers plow would love to keep it busy.

Thanks,
Dan:waving:


----------



## Dan725 (Oct 27, 2003)

still have room or even just if you need a quick helping hand


----------

